# many words came back to the surface



## lukaa18

Hoi allemaal! Hoe zouden jullie deze zin vertalen?: "Although I hadn't spoken German in years, many words I had forgotten *came back to the surface* when I arrived in Germany"

Ik zou zeggen: "Ook al had ik Duits al jaren niet gesproken, veel worden die ik vergeten was *kwamen terug naar boven* toen ik in Duitsland aankwam."

I'm pretty sure that that's not the best way to say it, so I'd appreciate your help.


----------



## eno2

<Schoten me terug te binnen>
Of iets met 'surfacing again': 
Doken terug op in mijn herinnering


----------



## Terwexel

Misschien ook: 

kwamen bovendrijven

kwamen weer bij mij op


----------



## eno2

Terwexel said:


> kwamen bovendrijven




Kwamen terug bovendrijven


----------



## ThomasK

Ik hou niet van "terug" hier als synoniem van "opnieuw". "Weer" is voor mij altijd oké, maar niet "terug" ;-)

"Bovendrijven" is voor mij te duratief in deze context _(ja, oké, ik doe moeilijk)_... Ik zou zin hebben om iets te proberen als "*welden op* toen ik aankwam", maar dat is meer voor herinneringen, vind ik... *"Schoten mij te binnen"* zou volgens mij een equivalent ook al is de grondmetafoor niet dezelfde: op =/= binnen...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Ik hou niet van "terug" hier als synoniem van "opnieuw". "Weer" is voor mij altijd oké, maar niet "terug" ;-)


Wat is er verkeerd met 'terug', meer dan een persoonlijke afkeer?

Welden op vind ik OK.



> . *"Schoten mij te binnen"*



Iets schiet je te binnen, een of enkele afzonderlijke items, maar niet geleidelijk aan een hele  belegen woordenschat ( de 'many words' van de OP).Die komen terug bovendrijven.Of die komen terug naar boven ( ook OP en een manier van zeggen die eigenlijk niet zo slecht is)


----------



## ThomasK

Haja, meer dan persoonlijk: volgens mij is het in het Standaardnederlands nog altijd niet erkend als synoniem. IK denk dat het in Nederland niet zo gebruikt wordt. En ten andere:  in het Engels zal er geen kat/ hond, denk ik, "again" en "back" ooit verwarren. Maar ik begrijo wel hoe de verwarring ontstaat. Je kan volgens mij even goed zeggen dat een boek "opnieuw (again) op zijn plaats staat" als "terug op zijn plaats" (back), ook in Nederland... 

Schieten: 
- is het zo geleidelijk? 
- _*bovendrijven*_ vind ik niet zo passend als die woorden ook gebruikt worden (ik zou de metafoor niet gebruiken: als ik een taal spreek, gebruik ik niet gewoon woorden die "boven drijven" --- mijn ervaring is dat woorden mij te binnen schieten)
- maar ik begrijp wel beter: je lijkt een hele groep woorden eigenlijk te kunnen activeren, alsof die vanuit een diepe stapelput weer "naar boven komen, schijnbaar in groep... *Opduiken*? *Mij weer voor (Duits: in) de geest komen*? 

We hebben hét nog niet gevonden, vind ik...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Ik hou niet van "terug" hier als synoniem van "opnieuw". "Weer" is voor mij altijd oké, maar niet "terug" ;-)


Allee  'weer' dan. 
'Kwamen weer bovendrijven' lijkt me overigens nog altijd van het beste.


----------



## ThomasK

De gustibus, de coloribus??? Dat drijven gaat er bij mij niet goed in; mij doet dat denken aan mijmeren, met stil water waar weinig gebeurt... Ik zie eerder zo'n object plots aan de oppervlakte verschijnen, met een plop - en daarmee is alles dan gezegd: ze zijn weer aan de oppervlakte, om te kunnen worden gebruikt...


----------



## eno2

lukaa18 said:


> I'm pretty sure that that's not the best way to say it, so I'd appreciate your help.



And who's to decide what's 'the best way''?


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Is deze vertaling ook goed? 

Hoewel ik Duits al jaren niet gesproken had, veel woorden die ik me niet herinnerde, kwamen terug naar mijn hoofd, toen ik in het Duits begon te praten.


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Is deze vertaling ook goed?
> 
> Hoewel ik Duits al jaren niet gesproken had, veel woorden die ik me niet herinnerde, kwamen terug naar mijn hoofd, toen ik in het Duits begon te praten.


"Although I hadn't spoken German in years, many words I had forgotten *came back to the surface* when I arrived in Germany"
Hoewel ik Duits al jaren niet meer gesproken had , *kwamen* veel woorden die ik me niet herinnerde, terug naar mijn hoofd, toen ik in het Duits begon te praten. *terug bij mij op *toen ik in Duitsland aankwam .


dienden veel woorden zich terug aan


Kijk, een (slechte, maar ook een goeie) vertaler mag dingen zeggen die er niet staan en dingen weglaten, dat is het het prerogatief van het beroep. Maar als je varianten geeft om een taal te leren, doe je dat beter niet.


----------

